# Rubber Bands



## LGT120 (Sep 19, 2003)

How many of us still use the rubber band that was shipped on the tractor- holding the flip up discharge chute? I have been using mine since July when I brought the Gt5000 home. I keep meaning to go to the hardware or marine supply store to find a neat clip assembly for holding the chute up. My gate is too small for the tractor to get through unmolested with the chute down, as are my shed doors. Any ideas out there on how to make a super trick clip assembly and finally allow me to get rid of the red rubber band?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nothern Tool*

Northen tool sells a product which might help you it a handle that fits on the mower chute so you can lift it up to pass thru gates and trim close to objects. I forget what its called though.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I just drilled a small hole in the end of the chute then took a rubber bungee and put one end through the hole and hooked the other and around the height knob. Whenever I want to get close to a tree or bush iI just pull up on the cord.outta here


----------

